

Should Startups Focus on Profitability or Not? - 8bitliving
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/12/27/should-startups-focus-on-profitability-or-not

======
ggwicz
The core idea of the free exchange of money is that people only spend it when
the result will benefit them. If a business is focused on profits, its
decisions from day one are focused and creating something other people will
exchange _their_ "profits" (their money) for.

(Paraphrasing, with [ ] comments added by me:) _On day one, a bootstrapped
company [inherently one looking for profits because there's no other way to
stay alive] needs to make money; on day one, a funded company needs to spend
money._

\- Jason Fried

